

Am I mad, crazy or just the same as everyone else? - jamesq

Just started our start-up journey in January, now two months in and our to-do list is looking pretty impressive. Well, more scary... With one month to go to our planned alpha launch there is a lot to do for a three man team.<p>At the same time, one of the team is renovating a house, another has a 6 month old baby and I&#x27;m expecting twins (slight lie, my wife is - still I share the panic!).<p>Would be really good if anyone has some top tips on staying organised and on top of workloads, tried many solutions but not found one that really works for me yet. Also where do you guys find time to fit everything in?
======
anthony_franco
That's a good question. For myself, I've been implicitly applying many of the
principles I learned in 37signal's (free) book "Getting Real". Especially the
parts about being lean and prioritizing tasks.

Another aspect that keeps me sane is constantly deploying updates. This might
not apply now as you're building up to your alpha. But I find having too many
features "on-deck" takes up brain cycles. And just getting it out live takes a
load off my brain that allows me to focus more on new features.

~~~
jamesq
Yeah, actually brain dumping things on to paper has been a solution for a
while but I was constantly preparing new lists and re-writing bits it all just
got a bit chaotic. Trying out a project management tool at the minute which I
hope will help organise and prioritise things a little.

I've read that book too so might dig it out to refresh my memory - good tip
and thanks!

